
iOS 14 on the iPhone 6S and SE: Performance is fine, other stuff is not - raicem
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/09/ios-14-on-the-iphone-6s-and-se-performance-is-fine-other-stuff-is-not/
======
Someone
That’s clickbait. The article says performance is fine, but their hardware
isn’t as good as newer phones, so the title should just say “performance is
fine”, as the second part is neither surprising nor news.

